# Tuning & peep sight installation at Dicks Sporting Goods?



## firing4effect (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anybody know if Dicks sporting goods will install a peep sight and do bow tuning?

When i was at a cableas in PA i saw they did peeps for $9 and bow tuning for $25, but unfortunately i didn't have my bow with me. What do they do in tuning anyway?

This n00b thanks u in advance for ur advice :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I can only go by the Dick's here in Vegas, but I wouldn't let them LOOK at my bow let alone actually touch it!!!!


----------



## Lock n Load (Jul 20, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I can only go by the Dick's here in Vegas, but I wouldn't let them LOOK at my bow let alone actually touch it!!!!



Agreed!!!

Do you have any local shops? My local bow shop will install the peeps with purchase.


----------



## firing4effect (Jun 30, 2008)

Lock n Load said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> Do you have any local shops? My local bow shop will install the peeps with purchase.


Yes, I could bring it to that one and buy a peep and get them to install it.

is it worth asking them to tune the bow like they offer to do at cabelas?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I would at least go to Cabelas or Bass pro....but best would be a pro shop.


----------



## firing4effect (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright, so I went to a pro shop and as expect i got my balls broken about the bow and all the negative comments and bs 'oh you have no warranty you bought it on the internet blah blah blah', all that crap...part of the reason i wanted to go to a chain because they wouldn't have given me the hassle...then test firing it and get the 'can you pull that much poundage' bs as im drawing back and guess what i ****ing can but didnt appreciate the comments as im new to the sport!

Anyway I got a tube peep installed which was about $8+8 i think, and then asked if they can do a tune on it ($25) which he said you need it to shoot it, alright so he puts the bow onto the press and puts on the peep, and then 'tunes' it which just consists of squaring up the arrow rest 

- my question is - is that all tuning is? or did i get robbed? lining up the arrow rest for $25 by looking which took about a minute? bow is a diamond liberty and has a hostage rest which i put on my self.


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

I would hardly call that tuning. I mount my rest by eye (some use a laser center finder, etc.) and that is just a starting point. Tuning should include checking brace height, ATA, cam timing, nock position, etc. and twisting/un-twisting string/cables to get everything in spec. Then some form of shooting the bow and making adjustments (paper tune, walk back tune, etc.) to fine tune rest position and nock height should be done. After this you can adjust the sight, but I don't really consider that part of tuning.

~petev


----------

